# swamplite lug removal question



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

well i got swamplites and used to think they were ok but now i'm kinda starting to dislike them. Reason is, is that they seem to have to much tread on them, so what i was wondering is if anyone has cut every other side lug off of them, inside and out, and how they cut the lugs off. I'm thinking it'll make the tire a bit more agressive, maybe. I guess if it doesn't work it'll give me a good excuse to tell the wife i need laws.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hot knife, grinder, cutting wheel, dremmel. Lol.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

a local tire shop might have a tire cutter. its kinda like a finger help iron that gets real hot and melts the lugs off real fast.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I cut my 29.5s. I just used an air powered sawsall. Made a huge difference.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

if u look closely u can see every other lug removed.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LM83 said:


> I cut my 29.5s. I just used an air powered sawsall. Made a huge difference.


I seen these in person....looked pretty cool and seemed like they pulled pretty good too.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

LM83, i like the sawsall idea, I'll have to give that a shot, good to know that it made that big of a difference. Thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

skid said:


> LM83, i like the sawsall idea, I'll have to give that a shot, good to know that it made that big of a difference. Thanks for all the feed back.


A lil tip, take a pair of pliers and pull back on the lug while your cutting them. They come off 10x easier. Get ready though, you lose all the smoothness of the ride after u cut them. Kinda like riding on a back. They will look a lot like black mambas when your done.


----------

